# Quiche Pastry Shell



## oddjob (Apr 9, 2007)

Greetings,
I'm not a professional chef, but I would appreciate any help solving a problem I'm having with my quiche pastry...

I'm making a quiche pastry shell using the recipe from the Thomas Keller cookbook "Bouchon," and the trouble I'm having is that the custard leaks out of the baked shell as I pour it in. The second time, I suspect a bubble in the shell was the cause. Why does the pastry bubble as it bakes? It is fine when I first fill the shell with parchment and dried beans, but when I remove the beans the bottom bubbles.


----------



## oddjob (Apr 9, 2007)

BTW, this is in a spring form pan.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Did you dock the dough before blind baking? I suspect not.


----------



## oddjob (Apr 9, 2007)

The dough sat refrigerated for an hour. How long should it rest?


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

By dock, castironchef means to poke the bottom of the pastry with holes, thus allowing the steam generated by the vapourizing butter to escape. This steam is what causes pie dough and flaky puff pastry to rise and create bubbles in your dough. Resting your dough for an hour in the fridge should be more than enough to get the pastry a) cold enough, b) relax the gluten strands enough, c) hydrate the dough enough to make rolling it into your pan effortless.


----------



## munchers (Apr 4, 2007)

I would advise you not to use parchment paper, it always is hard to remove from the pastry try cling film( microwave proof), so much easier and i find that when you bake the quiche base blind , you need to egg wash the sides with some egg (obviously, doo!) and just put the pastry back into the oven, to ensure its cooked into the pastry,this will stop the liquid (to follow,the filling ) pouring out later.
Hope that helps


----------



## oddjob (Apr 9, 2007)

That is great advice. Many thanks for your help! I'll let you know how I do the next time.


----------

